# Happy St Patricks Day



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Have a great Day :thumb: from all at DW


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

happy st patricks day everyone :thumb: completely forgot what day it is lol


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

One thing i dont understand, why does it seem more people in England celebrate st patricks day than st georges? Today is just a normal day for me.


----------



## head (Mar 16, 2010)

just a normal day for me to.i aint celebrated paddys day sinced i lived ere(always been working) but when i lived in london i celebrated it every year and i aint even irish.lol (also celebrated st geogres in case u was wondering)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers bill was nice to take a breather with the family!!


----------

